

Turtles all the way down [2005] - DanielRibeiro
http://www.cincomsmalltalk.com/userblogs/avi/blogView?showComments=true&entry=3284695382

======
ville
Since then, PyPy (<http://pypy.org/>) has made Python to be "turtles all the
way down" as well and proven that an efficient Python implementation can be
built that way.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
And ruby is working its way down with Rubinius. But I like to think of this
article as a more general Language design thinking, rather than just a Python,
Ruby or Smalltalk thing.

